# Care Ambulance Interview and Testing



## erodriguez1236 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey guys I just got an interview with Care Ambulance in Orange for next week does anyone have any pointers as to how their written test and their skills tests consist of?? Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 21, 2012)

Look through the first few pages of this sub-forum, there's at least a few threads detailing exactly what you are asking.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 21, 2012)

Use the search feature, you're probably the 20th person to ask this exact question.


----------



## erodriguez1236 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## jbnus2 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm curious if anyone knows how long you have to wait to get a response from care....I interviewed last monday....they said I would get an email either way...but still nothing.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 21, 2012)

2 weeks, use the search


----------



## OCTraumaQueen (Mar 21, 2012)

erodriguez1236 said:


> Hey guys I just got an interview with Care Ambulance in Orange for next week does anyone have any pointers as to how their written test and their skills tests consist of?? Any help would be appreciated, thanks!



The written was first. If you didn't pass that you walked.
It was 50 questions, you have to pass with 80% (so you are allowed
to miss ten) Two people didn't pass.

Next was Oral or Skills portion. They called you back. For the Oral, there was a panel of three people and it was scored by points, they wanted to know how you handled situations at work or at school or at home, they wanted thorough answers. They were all very nice.

The skills were: Airway: O.P.A., N.P.A., Suctioning, B.V.M., Bleeding control, Tourniquet, Splint, Shock stations. We got a sheet to go over what they were looking for but if you can't ask any questions regarding it.

I heard it's overall PASS or FAIL. They don't tell you your results.

They said we will find out in a week by E-Mail.
I hope this helps!
__________________


----------



## jbnus2 (Mar 21, 2012)

I passed the written and I pretty sure i passed all the skills.....she said a week we would here but its been over that....I just want to know...its killing me.


----------



## OCTraumaQueen (Mar 21, 2012)

You and me both! Good Luck to you!


----------



## OCTraumaQueen (Mar 21, 2012)

jbnus2 said:


> I'm curious if anyone knows how long you have to wait to get a response from care....I interviewed last monday....they said I would get an email either way...but still nothing.



Does anybody know if the CARE OFFER EMAIL is
a mass email or if it's individual????

Thanks in advance


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 21, 2012)

It's individual


----------



## OCTraumaQueen (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you.........I'm still waiting for my email.....


----------



## erodriguez1236 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks OCTraumaQueen, that really helped a lot.


----------



## jbnus2 (Mar 22, 2012)

I got the job at CARE!!


----------



## OCTraumaQueen (Mar 22, 2012)

erodriguez1236 said:


> Thanks OCTraumaQueen, that really helped a lot.



My pleasure! I'm happy it helped!


----------



## OCTraumaQueen (Mar 22, 2012)

jbnus2 said:


> I got the job at CARE!!



Congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jbnus2 (Mar 24, 2012)

Have you heard anything yet OCTRAUMAQUEEN....the waiting is the hardest part....I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## bchasep (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey do you know if they would still allow me to test if my DMV h6 printout is 3 days past the 30 days or less. Its kinda worrying me


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 25, 2012)

I wouldn't risk it, I'd pick up another.


----------



## erodriguez1236 (Mar 25, 2012)

I wouldnt worry about it, when I interviewed on Saturday some people didnt even have it and she just told them to fax it ASAP.


----------



## AngelswillRise (Jul 9, 2013)

shock stations ?  what did they make you do there??


----------

